# Farbstich entfernen



## McStanley (12. August 2005)

Hallo,

Ich habe beim Fotografieren auf den Weissabgleich nicht beachtet und die Hälfte  der Hochzeitsfotos mit gelbem Farbstich bekommen.
Wäre es noch möglich diese Fotos zu korrigieren?

Ich habe bereits mit Tonwertkorrektur und Gradazionskurven rumgespielt, aber zu keinem 
vernünftigen Resultat gekommen.

Zum Vergleich - zwei fotos
Links - einige Fotos sehen gut aus
Rechts -  Foto mit Farbstich


----------



## Medienoperator (12. August 2005)

Wenn du es einfach möchtest, wandel die Bilder in Graustufen um, dann sehen sie annähernd ähnlich aus.
Eine Farbkorrektur ist bestimmt möglich, auf die Schnelle habe ich das allerdings jetzt nicht gut hinbekommen, ohne dass ich Detailzeichnung verliere... mag aber auch an der niedrigen Auflösung liegen...


----------



## Joh (12. August 2005)

Stell mal eins in Originalgröße ein!.
Da kann man bestimmt was machen.

 ;-)


----------



## StupidBoy (12. August 2005)

1.
Das geht mit der Tonwertkorrektur, über die drei Regler des Histogramms gleichst du ggf. erstmal an so das sich links vom Schwarzpunkt und Rechts vom Weißpunkt keine oder nur sehr wenige Bildinformationen befinden. Je nachdem wie es dir gefällt.
2.
Um dann aber den Farbstich zu entfernen wählst du im Gleichen Dialog eine der drei Pipetten ("Tiefe setzen", "Mitteltöne setzen" und "Weißpunkt setzen").
Dann klickst du im Bild auf eine entsprechende Stelle, wenn du einen Punkt hast der definitiv reines Schwarz enthalten müsste klickst du den z.B. mit der "Tiefe setzen"-Pipette auf diesen Punkt.

Dabei musst du einfach ein bissel rumprobieren, wie es dir am besten gefällt.

Greetz


----------



## McStanley (12. August 2005)

Joh hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Stell mal eins in Originalgröße ein!.
> Da kann man bestimmt was machen.
> ;-)


Joh,
Hier ist das Foto 


StupidBoy, 
Mit Pipette habe ich bereits probiert. Leider ohne grossen Erfolg.


----------



## McAce (12. August 2005)

Erst mal etwas Basics zum Fotografieren in Räumen. Das Normale Licht hat einen sehr
hohen Rotanteil weswegen bei einem nicht durchgeführten Weißabgleich alle Fotos einen
Rotstich bekommen.
In der Analogfotografie hatte zum ausgleich einen Blaufilter 82 eingesetzt. 

Dies ist auch in PS möglich hier heißt das Ding Kaltfilter 82 es kann auch ein
anderer Kaltfilter oder Blauton bessere Ergebnisse liefern nur hatte ich jetzt
keine Lust die alle durchzutesten.

Den findest du hier Bild => Anpassen => Fotofilter über die Dichte kannst du dann den
Effekt kontrollieren.

Viel Spaß McAce


----------



## Ellie (12. August 2005)

Moin,

"Bild - einstellen - selektive Farbkorrektur"

Dabei wählst Du den Farbbereich in dem Du die Farben verändern möchtest und nicht die Farbe die raus soll. Hat also ein Bild in den Bereichen die z.B. Rot sein sollen einen Cyanstich, dann stellst du Cyantöne ein und verstellst entsprechend die Farben.

Du musst natürlich wissen welche Farben z.B. hier der Vorhang mal hatte. War er Grau, dann stellst du auf Grautöne und korrigierst hier den Rotstich heraus.

Tonwertkorrektur ist ungeeignet, weil Du ja nur die Farbe beeinflussen möchtest. 

LG,
Ellie


----------



## Night Vision Worker (12. August 2005)

Ellie hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Moin,
> 
> "Bild - einstellen - selektive Farbkorrektur"
> 
> ...



*TOP!!* - Den Weg würde ich auch empfehlen!!


----------



## McAce (12. August 2005)

@ Ellie also ich habe deinen Weg mal aus reinem Interesse nachvollzogen und muß sagen das es bei mir nicht zu wirklich respektablen Ergebnissen gekommen ist.
Könntest du mal deine Werte die du eingestellet hast oder einstellen würdest posten
damit ich meinen Fehler erkennen kann. 

Danke McAce


----------



## Duddle (12. August 2005)

Hab mich mal eben 20 Minuten dran gesetzt und bin mit einer Kombination der genannten Dinge zu einem passablen Ergebnis gekommen:

Zuerst den Kaltfilter drauf (wieder was gelernt!), dann die Tonwertkorrektur und schlussendlich ein klein wenig selektive Farbkorrektur (die Gelb- und Rottöne leicht modifiziert) und Farbbalance.


Duddle


----------



## McAce (12. August 2005)

@ Duddle zum dem schluß bin ich auch gekommen, als ich mit der Selektiven Farbkorrektur
nichts vernünftiges erreicht hatte.


----------



## Joh (13. August 2005)

Also hab jetzt mindestens ne Stunde rumbrobiert.
Bin aber für mich zu keinem zufriedenstellenden
Ergebniss gekommen.
Wenns bei einem Bild schon so lange dauert,
wie soll das erst bei deiner Menge werden.


----------



## McStanley (13. August 2005)

Joh hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Also hab jetzt mindestens ne Stunde rumbrobiert.
> Bin aber für mich zu keinem zufriedenstellenden
> Ergebniss gekommen.
> Wenns bei einem Bild schon so lange dauert,
> wie soll das erst bei deiner Menge werden.



Joh,
Dein Bild sieht nicht schlecht aus.
Wie hast Du es geschafft?

Für meine Menge kann ich doch versuchen die Arbeitsschritte zu automatisieren.


----------



## Joh (15. August 2005)

Na gut, hier kannst du dir die psd-datei 
runterladen.
Die Hintergrundebene ist entrauscht und mit "gleiche Farbe" bearbeitet.
Nimm dazu ein Bild, welches korrekt Belichtet ist.


----------



## Medienoperator (15. August 2005)

Joh hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Wenns bei einem Bild schon so lange dauert,
> wie soll das erst bei deiner Menge werden.



Wenn die Bilder gleich (oder zumindest ähnlich) farbstichig sind, könnte man dies mit einer Aktion oder Stapelverarbeitung recht schnell in den Griff bekommen.


----------



## Joh (15. August 2005)

Medienoperator hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Wenn die Bilder gleich (oder zumindest ähnlich) farbstichig sind, könnte man dies mit einer Aktion oder Stapelverarbeitung recht schnell in den Griff bekommen.


Ja, ist klar. Aber bei diesen Farbstichen ist viel Feintuning nötig!


----------

